# Eu Made Massive Mistake With Ecig Science Say Top Scientists



## Alex (11/7/14)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...mistake-with-ecig-science-top-scientists.html

Elementary mistakes lead the EU government to wrongly classify eliquid as toxic when it is really safer than washing up liquid say several top nicotine and tobacco scientists.
The mistakes also informed the EU’s move to restrict access to electronic cigarettes, ban effective levels of nicotine and effectively outlaw the most effective models from 2016 while hundreds of thousands of its citizens die from tobacco smoke (7 million since the arrival of ecigarettes!)

To date, there has not been one confirmed death attributed to eliquid among the 29 million Europeans who have used ecigarettes. These findings have come out of a new study conducted by toxicology experts, commissioned by our Electronic Cigarette Industry Trade Association (ECITA), internally reviewed by toxicology experts Bibra and peer reviewed by scientists Professor Mayrs, Professor Polosa and Dr Houezec.

EU Classes Eliquid With Strychnine: Should Be Classified With Or Below Washing Up Liquid
The EU had previously classified nicotine as a highly toxic product in either category 2 (which includes strychnine) or in category 3 (which includes formeldahyde) of CLP regulations.This classification was due to basic mathematical errors, claim ECITA.

The new research demonstrates that most eliquid is not toxic enough even to be classified at all.
Only the strongest eliquids (from 2.5% to 5%) can be classifed - and even then, only in category 4.
That’s the same category washing up liquid is in.

The study underwent an internal review followed by a peer review to ensure the data is as accurate as possible.

EU Ecig Regs Will Kill 105,000 People Per Year Say Economists
Because of its mistakes with nicotine strengths, the EU has limits on the strength of eliquid that can be sold from 2016, as well as effectively banning the most effective models (see here for details).
According to the new study, the maximum strength eliquid the EU plans to allow will only deliver one third of the nicotine delivered by tobacco cigarettes.

These EU mistakes will cost lives say London Economists.
Their economic models forecast that the EU’s blundering moves to regulate ecigs will lead to 105,000 early deaths per year.

Nicotine As A Poison?
As pointed out here, recent research has already shown that nicotine is not nearly as dangerous as previously thought.

ECITA also points out that nicotine makes people vomit, which makes it highly unlikely that an adult could drink enough to kill them. However, eliquid may still be dangerous to small children and animals, especially cats.

ECITA still recommends keeping eliquid out of reach of children, and ECITA members will continue to use the childproof packaging mandated by our organisation.

For more information, check out ECITA’s blog here, or read the full press release here.
- See more at: http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/a...ence-top-scientists.html#sthash.Y1ETvIjj.dpuf​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

ag noooo, i cna't open the website, it says site not found...


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> ag noooo, i cna't open the website, it says site not found...


 
Sorry to hear that, I did an italian job for you. coffee and pasta.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Great info, thanks @Alex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

thanks for that @Alex, another great find dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

I will read this a bit later. Little bit crazy now. Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wapper (11/7/14)

I thought those type of mistakes are made locally…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/7/14)

A recent pay cut due to massive tax loss on tobacco is enough to make anyone’s head spin and claim mathematical error! Lucky for us, all the smart people vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

Wapper said:


> I thought those type of mistakes are made locally…


 
Welcome to the forum @Wapper. Enjoy and vape on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

